
The Long, Slow Decline of Windows Phone - fraqed
https://www.thurrott.com/mobile/windows-phone/64299/the-long-slow-decline-of-windows-phone
======
alexandrerond
I mean, what did they expect? Windows looked really nice on the phones, but it
didn't have a chance to catch up with the concurrence. Nokia must have been so
happy to sell their sinking business.

